

The one-two combo Sony used to knock Microsoft out of E3 2013 - itafroma
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/06/analysis-the-one-two-combo-sony-used-to-knock-microsoft-out-of-e3-2013/

======
gamblor956
Sony misrepresented their stance on used-game DRM, see
[http://kotaku.com/third-party-publishers-will-have-final-
say...](http://kotaku.com/third-party-publishers-will-have-final-say-on-used-
game-512643240)

